# Interval Vectors, from I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Mahlerian said:
> 
> 
> > What is the systematic hierarchy in Debussy's Brouillards, for example? It emerges from a juxtaposition of various harmonic and scale types. If there is any hierarchy present, it is synthetic, created by emphasis and context.
> ...


----------

